# £2000 ??!?!?!?!



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

The nerve of some people, always out to rip people off!

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=180658



> Looking for £2000, I've looked on the DVLA site and no plates like it are avalable anymore.


http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ... ortdir=asc
Loads just like it! Try £250!!!

:twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't like it, don't buy it...

I've never understood why people pay so much for personalised number plates. I toyed with the idea of getting one from the DVLA for a laugh (it would have to be one with comic value), but even at £250 I thought it was a bit steep.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I saw that an thought the same... chancer :evil:

(means nothing anyway)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bit of a rubbish and messy looking plate to me :/


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

jammyd said:


> bit of a rubbish and messy looking plate to me :/


Agree £2000 :?: totally shite :roll:


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

bellend wantin 2grand for that must be a pikey


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

scottishloveknot said:


> bellend wantin 2grand for that must be a pikey


 pmsl


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What a chancer, not even a good plate :-(

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

if it was T70 BAM or T70 APX or T70 APY it would mean alot more to alot more people... or like quite a few i've seen T70 and Initials of the owner....

However in fairness i think it's supposed to be TBO as in Turbo.. then TT with another T for good meassure.. so in reality it'd read Turbo TT Twat..


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

There's enough Ts' in that for two cars. Friggin thief


----------

